# two plants



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

This one was sold to me as "scarlet hygro" which turns up Alternanthera reineckii in my searches, which I have the "cardinalis" variety of and it doesn't really look like this... is that how different the varieties are?









And this one I have no clue, forget when or where I got it :/









Thanks!


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

The 2nd looks like ammania gracilis


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm not sure what to make of the first one. Looks like an _Alternanthera _, but not necessarily an aquatic one. You'll find out I guess. Might take some photos when it grows a bit.

Second is an _Ammannia _.


----------

